# Pacesetter Headers Vs Texas Speed Performance LT Headers



## OJ714 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey everyone I'm fairly new to the gto forums but I was wondering if the pacesetter long tube headers are good headers and also the Texas speed performance long tube headers stainless steel for my 05 gto


----------

